# Humidor Seal Fix



## Xander (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey Gents,
I bought a Humidor from Cuban Crafters (see pic below) a little over a year ago. I PCS'd to a new duty station and due to uncontrollable circumstances i was not able to monitor my humi, so it dried out completely. 
I was having a tough time re-seasoning it and after observing the RH level slowly decreasing, i decided to do a light test after reading some threads on here. i've discovered a minuet amount of light seeping from the left side of the lid. As well as the lid having a 'loose' fit feel when closing it. i also tried the dollar bill test and I'm not satisfied with the results.
My humidor is a aesthetically very pleasing to me and i would *hate* to ditch it. I've been looking into buying some weather sealing strips (see below), but im not entirely sure where to apply it? hopefully someone with experience cause shoot me some guidance. Also if anyone has any other :2 to add, that'd be great.

By the way im using two digital Hydrometers. However they are acting a bit odd. i salt tested both of them. one of them is adjustable, the other is not. i adjusted the one to 75% and accounted the difference of the other (-3 from 75%). Now when they are in the humidor, they read anywhere from 6-10% difference of each other. for instance one reads 69% and the other 61%. im thrown for a loop cause they were bumping during the salt test.

Im a n00b for sure here gents, you're my only hope. Im stationed overseas and taking it in for any kind of service or replacement is out of the question at this point.

edit: oh, any my Heartfelt beads are drying out very quickly as well. within a week.

My humidor:









Weather Strip:


----------



## webjunkie (Jul 18, 2007)

Go to your local hardware store, Home Depot or Lowes will probably have the weather stripping in stock.

Forgot about the hygrometer issue. Are the two different units right next to each other in the humi, or are they in different places. How far away are they from the humidity source? In a decent sized humidor humidity can vary depending on location.


----------



## Xander (Apr 25, 2008)

the hydro's are right next to each other.


----------



## DAL (Aug 2, 2006)

My son had a similar problem with his humidor. He closed the lid, loosened the hinge screws, let the hinges align themselves making sure the lid was sealed well then retightened the screws. That solved the problem.


----------



## webjunkie (Jul 18, 2007)

You could also try using some weather stripping to improve the humi's seal.

I'd test the hygrometer's again. How long did you test them for the first time round?


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

I used a few layers of black electrical tape to help seal one of my humidors. If you use an Exacto knife you can make it very clean.

For your hygrometers, add them together and divide by 2.


----------



## Xander (Apr 25, 2008)

is there much of a difference between electrical tap and masking tape?

i would think the elec tape to be more 'tacky' and messy. i donno, i could just be dumb right now


----------



## Little General (Jan 12, 2008)

Where did you PCS to?


----------



## Xander (Apr 25, 2008)

i'm stationed out of north africa, Tunisia


----------

